# Betta Bowl Cleaning 101?



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

My co-worker friend left for a month, and left a betta in a 5" wide bowl at her desk with no directions to anyone about how to take care of him. I'm glad I found this, did she think he was just gonna be fine for a month?? This poor guy's water is half empty (... lol, I guess that makes me a pessimist?) and completely murky. I don't know if his water has EVER been changed. He is living in poo. I gave him a little bit of betta food, which he ate, and now he's laying at the bottom of his bowl. i guess he's cold.

I've never had a betta, but I've read enough to know that these are miserable conditions. I'm going to fill the bowl (gradually, don't want to shock the little bugger) and then, later, I suppose i need to clean it somehow. In my online reading, people say to take the fish out, put him in some dechlorinated water, clean the bowl, put him back into new water. Does this sound right? Doesn't this completely get rid of any bacteria? How do these fish not die of ammonia poisoning?

Also, since I don't have any Prime or anything at work, do you think I can just use bottled water? Is that dechlorinated? My coworker said to put DI or milliQ water in there (I work in a lab) but I think the chemistry of those waters would probably be too different from the poo/tap water this fish is accustomed to.

Poo-fish and I appreciate any advice you have! Thanks!!


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow. Ask her if she'll give you the fish? Dechlorinated tap water is probably best...as long as your area's water supply isn't heavy in metals...the minerals in the tap water can help the betta's health. Bottled water, in most cases, can be used. That size bowl, the water could/should be changed daily. Yes, that frequent changing of water will not allow the proper bacteria to grow adequately, however, changing the water frequently can avoid ammonia spikes. If you can rinse with dechlorinated water when cleaning you can try to keep the "good bacteria" alive in the gravel (no soap or chemical). The temperature should be kept 76 to 82 degrees F. Poor guy...your a good person to help him!


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, I figured I should stick with tap water. I guess I'll wait to fill his bowl until tomorrow, so I can pick up some dechlor.

So, daily water changes. Got it. What percentage of water do you change? In my regular fish tank (29 gal) I do 10% - is it the same with a betta bowl, or do you change more?

How do I get the poo out? A 100% water change? Sounds shocking...


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

You can use some of the bottled waters...I read someone on here say stay away from distilled water...I have no experience with distilled water so I can't speak to that personally. I'd go 50% daily or every other day. As long as your trying to make him more comfortable.....a little larger "tank" would perk him up for sure...and a silk plant would reduce his stress...just bill your co-worker when she gets back...LOL! Tell her the SPCA came by on a betta tank inspection raid! :lol:
If you get some dechlorinator you can treat a bucket of water to rinse out the poo and still make an effort to keep the "bacteria."


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't worry about killing any good bacteria... unless they are living in a running filter supplied with lots of oxygen and nutrient-filled water they don't exist. 

100% bowl changes are absolutely fine and will not shock the fish so long as you match these three things in the new water to that of the old water:

-pH
-hardness
-temperature

Obviously if you are using the same old tap water hardness and ph will not be hard to match, just run your finger under the water and fiddle with the tap until you can get the temperature similar to that of the bowl.

For cleaning out all the waste usually the easiest way to go about it is to dump all the gravel or marbles into a cheap dollar store strainer and rinse them out in scorching hot tap water.

Perhaps you can bring some prime to work in tupperware or those glas stubes you get with liquid test kits?

Poor guy... kudos to you for stepping up to the plate!


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks so much to both of you for all the information! I found some dechlor (another lab had some) and am going to add some clean, dechlorinated tap water slowly to his bowl. Once he's up to volume, I'll do some partial water changes, and then go for the full-on bowl scouring. Hopefully that will get him used to the chemistry of clean water before a 100% water change.

Temp shouldn't be hard to match, btw. Poor guy is at room temp.  Maybe I should just take him home and tell my friend he died while she was gone. Wouldn't be too hard to believe


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

You should! Poor guy.... good luck!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Obviously if she doesn't care about him anymore, it'd probably be the best if you did take him home!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah. (If you can, see if you can get pics Hehehe.;-)):-D:-D


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

I love how all y'all are rooting for me to engage in fish abduction!!

Here's a pic of him now, on my bench. It's not great b/c I took it with PhotoBooth on my computer, but you can see him in the front. It's almost like he's begging for help.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd definitely just get him out of that water. I wouldn't worry about shocking him with fresh water, he'll probably thank you if you just do a 100% and clean out the bowl really well with hot water. And as long as you have water dechlorinator, you might as well. Poor little guy.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

That picture just breaks my heart. 

Please. Abduct him, lol - or at least, do the water changes behind her back! She'll never notice. Be a super hero, haha


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, I also hear lots of betta-owners with bowls using pipettes to get food that fell down, or visible poop. Just a thought.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeeuuuwww, that poor fish!! My cousin brought me one in a vase that was that dirty one time. I took him out and put him in clean water right away. I figured if he was going to die he can at least die in clean water.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Poor guy! Good on you for looking for advice, I wish his owner would have done the same.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd totally take him. That's a sin. Poor thing! I mean, fish disappear all the time, the world's an imperfect place. :twisted:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

TAKE HIM!!!!! Seriously! I'm against stealing, but in this case, that doesn't matter! I would steal him too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Take him and tell her he died.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

poor guy, you can tell his water is changed like never or once every 5 months  

Glad your going to save him!


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

Honestly, I bet I could put a plastic fish in there, put it back on her desk, and she'd never know the difference. Hahaha.

lol @ vaygirl's comment - fish disappear all the time.. but not usually lone fish in bowls


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

> fish disappear all the time.. but not usually lone fish in bowls


SilersAngryMeow, you can change that all in a second.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Aw, he's so pale!
I agree with everyone else; take him! c;


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Take him!! Take him!!! Take him!!!


----------



## neekis (Mar 1, 2010)

ABDUCT THE FISH!!!!!! And I agree, get him out of that water ASAP. You are a great person for taking care of him!!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

AAAAH! I don't think I have seen water that dirty EVER. EVER. 

Even supposing you don't give a living crap about fish how on earth your you stand the sight of that thing on your desk, let alone the smell?!

See if this person had not a betta but a filty mousecage on his desk smeared with faeces everyone would be too mad to speak. But since its a fish, people either don't know they can feel pain or don't care 

Normally I advise against this but I TOTALLLY vote you abduct him. People will find it FAR harder to believe you abducted him than that he finally succumbed to that filthy water.

*THAT JUST ISN'T RIGHT.​*


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Startin' to wonder if maybe the co-worker's life isn't in a little danger?!?!?! :lol: Maybe forward this thread to her...see if she has a conscience?????


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

As an afterthought I would be afraid s/he would get a new betta and put it back in the bowl... maybe when you break the news that it 'died' when s/he comes back you can throw in a few things like how ammonia would have reached lethal concentration in a few days in that amount of water. Or better yet offer to advise them on how to set a better tank up the next go round.

If you guys work at a lab the least they should be aware of is that exposing animals to ammonia = bad!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Kelly. She probably will turn around and get another one.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't think of that. :/

I agree that if she were keeping a mouse in those conditions or worse a puppy kept in a crate all day with it's own poo, the place would be outraged. Poor fishy.


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

I say Abduct the fish, ONLY if you agree to keep the name "poofish" LOL

Poor thing :'(


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL!! I liked the name Poofish too, but we've taken to calling him Blue. Not very creative, but it's fun announcing "YOU'RE MY FISH, BLUE!" or singing Dust in the Wind to him.

I know this sounds ridiculous, but I swear he recognizes me. I walked up this morning, and saw him laying at the bottom. When I got closer he swam up to the top and to the front of the bowl. Aww! I had to test my theory so later I sent a co-worker of mine over there. Blue stayed at the bottom of the bowl. Then when I came over, up he swam! He recognizes who hands out the betta food 

I think I'm just going to have a talk to her when she gets back. The fish was a gift from her ex, so (not to get totally psycho-analytical or anything) she probably doesn't care so much what happens to him.  I don't think she ever really wanted a fish, so I doubt she'll get a new one. Maybe she'll see how much nicer he looks and realize he belongs with someone who cares!

Speaking of how nice he looks, check out the "after" picture :-D His skin on the front half is still kinda brownish and weird... hope that clears up. Anyone seen that before?


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

I feel like it's also worth mentioning that this bowl is SO SMALL I couldn't even fit my smallest fish net in there. I had to scoop Poofish out with that small beaker you see in the foreground of the picture, and then deposit him in the big beaker while I deep cleaned the nasty, nasty bowl.

Also, would a betta get along with yoyo loaches, or are they too boisterous?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Aw  That's sad, but the after picture is so beautiful. 

Well, coming from a person who likes bigger tanks, would you be able to at LEAST get him a bigger bowl? (Of course I prefer tanks, but I don't nkow your situation). Now if you did water changes about every day (who knows, in that maybe even twice a day actually), you could keep him in there. But I'm also worried about the temperature, and the *physical* needs, like swimming around. Just a...hopeful suggestion. Haha. Do what you can to keep him - and the recognition is my favorite part  Too cute, huh? Haha.

And with the loaches, I have no clue honestly. I prefer to keep mine alone / witih snails, but it may work. Again, no clue. Would this be your first fish if you took him in?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's just his 'natural' skin colour. But I hate those bowls! They sell them at Walmart. I think they are even less than 0.5 gallons, but they're marked specifically for bettas.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

What if you asked your coworker to take him home? Then you could get him a bigger place and become totally consumed with his awesome betta powers.


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

SilersAngryMeow said:


> I know this sounds ridiculous, but I swear he recognizes me.



Nope not ridiculous at all!! They do start to recognize you, and when its time to eat. My fish Earl, who passed on Sunday, would get soooo super excited to see us, that he would swim around really really fast and do flips! Im not even kidding! It's awesome, and probably one of the reasons I got so attached to him. I have a 2 gallon with Russell and 2 loaches (1 used to be in Earl's tank) no problems. The loaches really just hide and dont bother Russell and vise versa.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yoyo loaches would be too boisterous, you're correct. 

I feel so bad too that he has NOTHING in there except for marbles. Again, what other animal could you keep in a completely bare enclosure on a clean conscience? Not even a mouse.

It sucks... I know you don't want to steal the fish but I have no idea what tp tell you to tell her without her missing the point or getting the point across too strong and creating animosity :/

Perhaps you could just chat with them and mention that you jumped into bowl-cleaner responsibility while they were gone and mention that you weren't sure how often to clesn such a small tank so you tested the water and discovered that you had to clean it every day. Then tell them they're nuts and that they should get a Minibow that would be easier to clean.


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

SaylorKennedy said:


> and become totally consumed with his awesome betta powers.


He has awesome betta powers?? You mean, other than incredible resilience?


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

edit:

I have 2 black kuhli loaches, not yoyo loaches


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Yoyo loaches would be too boisterous, you're correct.
> 
> I feel so bad too that he has NOTHING in there except for marbles. Again, what other animal could you keep in a completely bare enclosure on a clean conscience? Not even a mouse.
> 
> ...


Oh, she's my friend. So, I have no problem just saying "You're doing a horribly neglectful job with this fish - I can teach you what to do, or if it's too much work, why don't you just let me have him?" We'll see what she says when she comes back 4/18.

I feel bad for him too. He's more energetic now - he swims around - but it really highlights how little swimming room he has. It's a bummer that he wouldn't get along with the denizens of my home aquarium. Hmm.. I may know of an old 5 gallon hex tank that's not being used. Would that suffice for a betta?

On a side note, you mentioned mice. I don't really feel much better about their treatment. Mice enclosures (in the lab at least) are not particularly enriching - just bedding, food, and a water bottle. One cotton pad is the only fun item they get; they tear it apart to build a nest. It's all within the legal guidelines for animal care, but it still seems so austere.


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

Mitsufishi said:


> My fish Earl, who passed on Sunday, would get soooo super excited to see us, that he would swim around really really fast and do flips!


This is seriously the cutest thing ever. :-D


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes a 5 gallon hex would be good. Anything 2.5 gallons or above.  You would really see his personality come out if you moved him into a bigger tank.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Aww poor lil guy an he's so cute too ^-^I say take him home people who mistreat their fish obviously won't miss them the sad part is sheprolly won't even notice if he's gone especially after a month vacation


----------



## CataclysmKitten (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't believe the conditions he was in! Oh my lord!
I'm so happy you're stepping up and taking care of him. The 5g would be excellent for him!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

A 5g would be awesome. Plus it gives you a pet project.... oh I just love nano tanks  I wish I had a friend who would accept a fish tank if I did one up for them!!!

As for the mice perhaps you could make some cheap toys and rotate them throughout the cages each day so they get something new every day? 

Also, have you ever read the rat park study? It was done in Vancouver  Its a very interesting study on how the conditions of lab animals can affect the results of experiments. I don't like science but this experiment is absolutely FASCINATING. Everyone checking this thread should read.


----------



## honeyfish (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow I only just stumbled onto this thread so I apologize for the lateness of my remarks but I had to say a few things.

1. I vote you abduct the fish (or at least move it to your desk). Then, invite the coworker to dinner and when she notices the fish in your house act surprised and say, "Oh! That must be where your fish went! It must've liked all the attention and cleaning I was supplying while you were gone. Well, it seems like this fish has chosen..." =]

2. My fish also recognizes me; he swims right up to the front glass of the tank when I come into the room, or when I turn from my desk to his tank (his tank is nex to my computer desk). Sometimes I am afraid he is going to smack his ugly-cute little face on the glass!

3. Your after pic looks millions of times better than the before pic. That was scary!! 

4. I like the name "Poofish," but I also like the concept of calling him "Blue" (as you mentioned singing Dust in the Wind, etc.) 

Just thought I'd throw my two-cents in. =]


----------



## pixiedust (Mar 15, 2010)

i also just found this thread. really just take the fish, and tell your coworker he died. if her ex bought him the i doubt shell go get a new one. and a surprising fact, those tiny bowl cost like 25$!!! thats craziness. you can get a one gallon for 8 at walmart!! i vote on taking him. and your doing a great thing.


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

I never realized bettas had so much personality!

Poofish was on his own for Sunday. He was so excited to see a person this morning I thought he was going to jump out of his bowl when I came in. I wish I had a proper camera so I could show how much bluer he is now. I tried to get a nice side-view picture with my PhotoBooth camera, but he doesn't cooperate. He runs his ugly-cute face right into the glass, just like Honeyfish said.

In any case, I'm glad he's still alive, b/c look what I dug out of storage this weekend? My old 5 gal hex. Gonna bring in some of my filter media from home, then put him in and see how he likes it.


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

PS. Really? Is his face REALLY supposed to be so brown?


----------



## radiationbaby (Mar 25, 2010)

I think some fish just have weird face colors; Keanu's is blackblackblack even though his butt and fins are royal blue.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree, mine also has awkward face-colors. 

I'm so HAPPY for this! So, who's ownership shall he be under?


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

MINE! Mwahahahaha. What? He's in MY aquarium, after all


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

CHEERS! Party all around~ 

Ahhh I'm so happy ~ good for you, good for him  Hope you have much fun with your brand new betta, he's gorgeous <3


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep! My betta Pony Boy has a very similar face colour. Lol. He will love that new tank! Just be sure to get some silk plants and a hiding space or two for him.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Crowd as much as you can with silk / live plants, bettas appreciate no-open space~ or at least very minimal as possible. There WILL be room to see him, I promise ~


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! I have some old decor at home I can bring in - cave and silk plants and stuff. Hopefully he can tough it out till tomorrow


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

People can't believe how social they are. Tango wags his tail like a dog whenever I come by. How much of that is food-motivated I don't wanna ponder. I just know that these fish love people and people hands! 

I'm glad he's with you now. He's a lucky boy!


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

I just noticed this thread has the tag "poor fishy"... lol!

I don't know how much he likes the new tank. There's nothing in it yet, so it seems kinda lonely. And I think the current is throwing him for a loop. It's not especially strong but there is definitely water movement. He seems like he's doing a lot of fin waving and not getting anywhere  Just hang in there till tomorrow, little guy.


----------



## Shoga (Mar 30, 2010)

Aww, reading your updates has been so fun. It's awesome that you scooped him into your care. Woo-hoo! A 5in bowl to 5 gal is a big leap! Once he gets used to it, I bet it's going to feel like a fishy heaven.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmm you could probably add some sponge to help block out the flow from the tank if it gets really bad. 

Anyways, you promise us pictures when you're done, right?  ?


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

xxabc said:


> Hmm you could probably add some sponge to help block out the flow from the tank if it gets really bad.
> 
> Anyways, you promise us pictures when you're done, right?  ?


Here's a couple pictures! Maybe next paycheck I'll buy him another plant.

How do I know if it's too much flow? He has a little hidey spot in the cave or near the bottom. And I noticed this morning there's a bunch of bubbles at the top near the back. I hear that's a sign of a happy betta?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, he looks good! Bubble nests are a sign of happiness. Is that a Marineland hex 5? I have one of mine in there and he got used to the flow. It's not very strong to begin with. I think it's 35 gallons per hour? Pretty sedate. If he seems to be stuggling to get to the top, then I'd worry. But those tanks seem to have a few calm spots at the top and he should learn where they are like mine did. If he built a bubblenest then he's probably already found it. They look for still water to build them in/on.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

He looks lovely  

Is it heated? (Sorry don't see a heater) I would also recommend a nice handful more plants  

But I'm reaaaaally happy with what you've done. Congratulations on the bubble nest as well!


----------



## shannon (Nov 28, 2009)

You care more about this fish than she did apparently. the easiest way I have found to keep bettas in bowls ( I have both tanks and bowls) is to have a spare bowl, set it up with matching water (clean of course) and put the poor wee fishy in the new bowl THEN clean the dirty bowl so you can use it next time. This way the fish is less stressed. Do not use any soap when cleaning just very hot tap water. Once or twice a week should be fine.

After I feed my Bettas I use a turkey baster to remove any uneaten food and to remove any waste whenever I see it.

that fish is so lucky you took it under your wing. Does it have a name?


----------



## shannon (Nov 28, 2009)

I did not read the entire thread before I posted. Shame on me! I like Blue better than poofish. Poofish is his past Blue is the present. You have done a fine job and I'm proud of you. He does not even look like the same fish.

Before I get a bunch of angry responces my bowls are huge compaired to the tiny thing poor Blue was in. One thing I do is get punch bowls from the thrift stores, they are typicaly 2 gallons or more and my fish are doing great. I live in Fl. so room temp is quite warm. I have a real weekness for poorly kept Bettas but have gotten them from Pet chains never have I seen one kept by an individual in such bad shape. You have done wonders with him, he dosn't even look like the same fish


----------



## shannon (Nov 28, 2009)

Can you believe it I still forgot one thing, scooping is much less likely to cause damage to your fish. I never net my Bettas, I just lure them to the top with food and let the suction suck them into the cup.
S.


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

xxabc said:


> Is it heated? (Sorry don't see a heater) I would also recommend a nice handful more plants


There's not a heater yet. I plan on getting one, I haven't made it to the pet store yet. The tank and the meager decor is what I had on hand. I think he'd appreciate some more plants.

to shannon - good tip on not netting bettas. I hadn't heard that. I nabbed this guy in a beaker. That's what I had on hand, but I guess it was good for him!


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

He looks so much happier!! I hope you give the owner a good talking to when s/he gets back. 

If it had been me I would of taken pictures of the tank before (like you did) then I would of stolen the fish and when she came back I would of said I took him if they asked about it and then I would of shown them the pictures. lol. I'm evil like that though XD


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Geez! Now you've done it! You suceeded in making MY bettas jealous! LOL. The tank is great and "Poofish" looks fantastic. You get my vote for the "Bettafish.com Humanitarian of the Year!"


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

BerkB33 said:


> Geez! Now you've done it! You suceeded in making MY bettas jealous! LOL. The tank is great and "Poofish" looks fantastic. You get my vote for the "Bettafish.com Humanitarian of the Year!"


*accepts award* Gosh, what a surprise! I just have a few thank yous... thank you to everyone on bettafish.com, I couldn't have done this without you!! I'd also like to thank Poofish Blue for his interminable spirit. Oh, and I can't forget my mother: thanks, mom! And also... *wrap-it-up music starts* Okay, okay I'll stop


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Holy Cow! A sense of humor too! You know...with successes and awards being bestowed upon you like this....it probably means many more job offers. Who knows...you could moderate your OWN bettafish.com one day?


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

How is little mr poofish doing now?


----------



## Tinman23 (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with everyone else, obviousley he going uncared for and needs a proper home. If he is being neglected to that point then I cant see any reason as to why she wont let you take him.


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

BerkB33 said:


> Holy Cow! A sense of humor too! You know...with successes and awards being bestowed upon you like this....it probably means many more job offers. Who knows...you could moderate your OWN bettafish.com one day?


Oh, let's not get ahead of ourselves  Sure, maybe somebody the President will create a Secretary of Bettas position in his cabinet, and of course I would be the natural choice... who knows? For now, I'm focused on Poofish. LOL


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

breannakristine said:


> How is little mr poofish doing now?


I forgot to say in my last post - I got an email back from my friend. She said she was glad I took him, because she was meaning to "get rid of him" (What does THAT mean, anyway?? I hope she meant "give him away") and forgot about it before she went on vacation. :shock: Guess he's mine!

He's doing well... I think his color looks nice, except he still has what I'm calling "PooFin". His small dangly fins up front have some brownish stuff of them (I swear, it can't be natural) and one of them is bent up. I don't know if that's a big deal - he seems to be okay otherwise.

I tried to take a picture of the PooFin phenomenon. It's darn hard to take pictures of this fish! How do you people do this?? By the time I click the button, he's swimming away, so I just end up with dozen pictures of his back side. I'm posting one of those too - cuz they're kinda funny.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

:0 i just red this WHOLE thread. Everysingle post. Every picture. And i just wanted to say. You are those people on Earth that actually have hearts. Thankyou so much for saving Poofish.  Your the best and you deserve an award. Comment me when she gets back and you tell her the story please  PLEASEEE !! I wanna know what she says.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

oops i didnt read the thread before  lol well im still happy


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

He may be getting old and losing color. I would still give him time (up to weeks) to fully begin to panick, although I'm sure he's doing wonderfully happy  

I heard some curling of the fin can be caused do to long exposure to high ammonia (*coughthebowlcough*). I have no way to prove it, but I've just been told / read. 

Also, there HAVE been brown bettas, more of a "chocolate" type... he could have a gene from a chocolate betta? Unlikely, but hey.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

"Getting rid " of him probably means flushing him.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I would say "getting rid of him" _is_ flushing him.


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

hey, what about (slowly) adding some aquarium salt to his water? my guy, seuss had a bad case of fin rot a while back, and i gave him salt baths, and now diligently add aquarium salt to his water every water change, (though i'm still in the process of figuring out how much is the right amount.) alot of people on here swear by it for healing and preventing loads of diseases, and seuss seems much better because of it. maybe it'd help out his poo-fin and a big container of it is only a couple of bucks at petsmart. it will say on the container too how much you "should" use, but i've been adding a little less and just monitiring how he does. : )


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

I love reading this thread, It makes me smile and feel all warm and gushy inside. 
I also rather like Smallvles last comment on the horse, it cracks me up and makes me think dirty things. *cough* but not about horses. shh..nevermind


----------



## Mith (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't know about betas.....and I don't know if having a cycled tank is important for them (it should be)....but since they have no filter to hold "good bacteria", what ever bacteria is there is probably in the substrate! Rincing it (the substrate) in tap water is a bad idea.....I always rince MY filters in tank water.

Just food for thought....


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

IMO Cycled tanks are important for all fish existent. And I think Siler's tank _does_ have a filter, unless you're referring to something else? But I agree, I would never wash out gravel in tap water. In fact, I would leave it as alone as possible, with minimal disturbance of the entire gravel bed during water changes (of course, except for those spots victim to the gravel cleaner).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you are cycling a tank then you shouldn't rinse the gravel. You would gravel vac it.


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

I've gotta guess as to what the "brownish" coloring on Poofish could be. Had tanks when I was a young man...was very anal...too anal in those days. So being the "careful" individual I was...I treated my tank with everything from algagone to ridich...the result was chemically burned fish!! My thought is that it could be ammonia burns. Just a stab! :-(


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

just had to say, sella, you crack me up! lol : )


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It looks like it's the same color throughout his face (the burgandy and the brown that is) and on his pectoral fins and his anal fins. It really looks like coloring to me, since his scales and all look really nice on his back end. That's my opinion anyway.

Tango's fins curl. One of his anal fins is actually growing into itself in a c shape. It doesn't seem to bother him at all. You can see the curling in my avatar pic.


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

You may be right Vaygirl...I'd be interested in finding out if those "patches" heal and go back to original color...that "brownish" hue still looks like a chemical burn to me...I had angels and barbs back in the day and their "skin" looked exactly like Poofish does now! Time will tell :lol:. Hey should we start a pool...bet on what it is...and make the original owner make a contribution to bettafish.com? :lol:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, I hope for Poofish's sake it is coloring but I've never actually seen chemical burns so I have no idea what they look like. Sooooooo, no bet for me.  

I'm probably wrong! But gosh I hope not. If that's burns, POOR Poofish!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Actually, I was looking at Marino in your other thread and I think Poofish's colors seem similar to his.


----------

